# Red Cedar Magnetic rack and Charcuterie boards



## BBEpoxy (Dec 21, 2019)

1st international customer, heading to England! The shipping cost as much as my work!

video of Magnetic chefs knife rack




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=487133421958241

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 21, 2019)

That’s really cool! Interesting that the fractal burning doesn’t mess up the epoxy pour... I would have worried that the heat would melt/discolor the epoxy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BBEpoxy (Dec 21, 2019)

DKMD said:


> That’s really cool! Interesting that the fractal burning doesn’t mess up the epoxy pour... I would have worried that the heat would melt/discolor the epoxy.


Not even going to try to BS you, I was terrified!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 27, 2019)

Really something. You sure come up with some cool ideas. Do you sleep well?


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 27, 2019)

@BBEpoxy Brody are you using the countertop or casting epoxy? I see that have a kit for a pretty good price right now


----------



## BBEpoxy (Dec 30, 2019)

Graybeard said:


> Really something. You sure come up with some cool ideas. Do you sleep well?


Sleep, what’s that? Lol I’m usually in the shop to 12am most nights, head to my plant job at 5am Mon-Thurs. crazy schedule but I fell it’s what’s required to get this thing up off the ground and running.

Thank you, it’s fun. I’m pretty much finger painting all day!


----------



## BBEpoxy (Dec 30, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> @BBEpoxy Brody are you using the countertop or casting epoxy? I see that have a kit for a pretty good price right now


Depends on the job, I use countertops and art epoxy on most jobs, if I’m pouring anything more than 1/2” deep I use casting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dannyinhouston (Jan 3, 2020)

The fractal patterns remind me of lung branches, or arteries. Way cool.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BBEpoxy (Jan 6, 2020)

Ive never looked at it that way but your absolutely right!


----------

